# short ears



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

I did it and I will NEVER EVER do it again!!!! I hated it so much and 8 months later I am still waiting for her hair to grow. I may do it if I ever had a poodle with stringy ears but it is VERY unlikely. You may like it but just be prepared for it to grow back slowly!
Before









Right after I did it.








Now









Sorry if this is WAY too much info, just wanted to give you the scoop!

Also. I suggest using the same blade on the face as on the ears. In Lola's Case it was a thirty.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

I think German ears can look really cute on most dogs. Not sure which blade you should use( I always ending up just doing 'whatever looks right') but I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Agilestandard - I think the ears on your dog look nice short! 

I don't think I would do the same on face and ears (not sure?) I was thinking a little longer - maybe 1/4"? Right now I use a Mini Arco on Vinnie's f/f/t, so about a 30 blade. I don't think I would want his ears that short. I'll have to experiment around with it and see what works :biggrin:


----------



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

Perhaps a 3F blade then... I would try that and if you want it shorter go up a blade. So, if a 3F doesn't work then a 4F, 5F ... and so on and so forth. Are you going to take the Tail down at the same time? if so then you could balance the tail and ears.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the ears short or long - ON Teddy I like them a little shorter - he has this hair that never matts though! Ginger's ears look great long but they get so matted - I may have to thin them out a little - I hate that look on her though. Teddy's hair looks good anyway. lol


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I was thinking of taking Caseys down some what but NEVER on Mandy.
I would love to try the Teddy bear look on Casey some day


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I like them both ways. I think short ears can look masculine and even make some dogs look younger. I recently put my Maltese in a Schnauzer cut, w/ shaved ears and I love it! It's so much easier to take care of.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Well if you want the shaved look like on the german trim I would say a 10 blade?? Seems a shame to do that though so I'll vote for a #4 LoL. So long as you are sure you like it, ears do seem to take a while to grow back. I did Jazz's with a #15 blade a while back and they are still really short. They look shaved. Ironicly enough though were I to do that to a clients dog they would come back in 4 weeks with a ton of growth on them ROFL.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Agilestandard - Vinnie has a complete tail, so it will always have hair - if it was docked, I would probably balace ears and tail, but I like his tail with about two inches of hair around it (other than the shaved area).

We'll see how it goes - I'm not overly anxious to shave them right now - they are puppy fuzz and not long. I'll try to remember to do a before/after shoot. I am going to bathe and shave f/f/t tonight, but will probably wait to do his body until next week.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I adore the German clip.
http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/123374.jpg


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I LOVE short ears, they are so much more convienient! 

I either do a 10, 7 or a #1 comb over a 10 blade depending on coat length. one word of advice though, do not shave the ears naked the first time, the dog isnt used to it, will shake their head and can possibly get a hemotoma (sp) 


on all my spoos that arent being shown, I do clippered ears










the picture is a little fuzzy, but you get the idea :sheep:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I ended up doing a 5F on his ears. I borrowed the blade from a friend who has PWDs. So what is the difference between a 5F and a 5 blade? I borrowed both from my friend. I like the length - may go a little shorter next time (7F ?). I posted this photo in another thread, but this is the final result:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The F stands for finish, the 5F is a finishing blade intended to be used on clean coat for the finished look. So the grooming books say LoL. All of my blades are F blades unless I am very much mistaken and I use them for everything clean hair or not. Though I am lucky to have regular clients who come in often, I don't have to work with filthy hair all that often


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Wonderpup - I could see that there was a difference between the two but was not sure what the purpose was. I always bathe Vinnie before grooming him, so never use my grooming equipment on dirty hair.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

that will definitly make your stuff last longer and require fewer trips to the sharpener!!  Awsome


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

we live on a farm so if armani has long ears they get thorns and leaves in them. we keep them short and they turn whispy I think its very cute


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the length of the ears on my girl, Dodger. I'll probably keep hers trimmed and let Vegas grow out.

I have a few customers who come in and they get their standard poodles ears shaved off with a #5 blade.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Dodger's ears look great!!


----------

